# how to delete a thread



## hellraiser (Oct 24, 2010)

i have some adds that i no longer need on the classified as they are now sold but dont know how to delete the ad can anyone tell me please thanks stuart. :whistling2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

hi

you can't get them deleted but you can press the triangle up there /\ and 'report' and ask for it to be locked:2thumb:


----------



## hellraiser (Oct 24, 2010)

right ok thanks for that. i have put a reply on them saying sorry now sold so i guess that should do the job. thanks again.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

You can delete classified ads if you become a full member and pay the subscription.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

jools said:


> You can delete classified ads if you become a full member and pay the subscription.


how much is the subscription????


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Tenner a year.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

jools said:


> You can delete classified ads if you become a full member and pay the subscription.




No you can't, you can only lock the thread :2thumb:.


----------

